# upgrading from 5.3



## Despicable_Me (Nov 2, 2013)

A while back I received a copy of FreeBSD version 5.3, I was wondering if I could install 5.3 and upgrade to 9.2? or must I download and do a clean install of version 9.2? I'm a new user and would some honest help.


----------



## xibo (Nov 2, 2013)

If it's not yet installed/configured, I would recommend downloading and installing 9.2 instead.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2013)

Agreed, there's no point in installing 5.3 first. It can even cause problems because of the different layout of the filesystem. You're quite likely to run out of space on some filesystems. Just install FreeBSD 9.2 and store that 5.3 disk for posterity.


----------



## Despicable_Me (Nov 2, 2013)

Thank you for your help in this matter I greatly appreciate it.


----------

